
Ask HN: Entering Java EE should I still learn EJB? - jamesmp98
It seems for the most part, JAX-RS is replacing EJB as the preferred technology for business logic.
======
tedyoung
I'm a bit surprised that EJB is still something folks would consider (and I've
been using Java for 20 years), but the answer is simple: no. Smaller, more
modern frameworks are the way to go.

------
nrjdhsbsid
EJB is a giant clusterfuck stay away unless you absolutely have to learn it

~~~
jamesmp98
lol, I wonder though, how many applications currently use it. I figure much
Java EE work is working on older applications.

What do you recommend instead?

~~~
nrjdhsbsid
From my experience looking for jobs, only spend your own time learning the
newest stuff. If companies need legacy skills they will train you because job
listing for COBOL don't attract as many applicants :)

